# Red Black Harley Davidson Bike



## JRE313 (Jan 1, 2012)

Equipment= Canon T3 rebel
Lens Used=Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM Lens
Exposures=7
Location=Harley Davidson Shop (Farmington hills Michigan)
Workflow= PhotoMatix, Adobe PhotoShop Cs5, Nik Color Efex, Topaz Adjust= Photo Pop, Glamor Glow ,Dynamic Pop 2 & Spicify


----------

